# Vassouras - RJ



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Fotos tiradas por mim neste sábado, dia 14.

Depois colocarei informações e legendas. :dizzy:

1 -










2 - 












3 - 












4 - 












5 - 










6 - 












7 -










8 - 










9 - 










10 - 










11 - 












12 -












13 - 












14 - 










15 - 










16 - 










17 - 












18 - 












19 -










20 -










21 - 










22 - 












23 -










24 - 










25 - 












26 - 












27 - 










28 - 












29 - 










30 - 










31 - 










32 -












33 - 












34 -










35 - 












36 - 










37 - 










38 - 










39 -










40 - 










41 - 












42 - 












43 - 










44 - 










45 - 










46 -


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Vassouras é muito linda!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Adoro Vassouras. Uma das principais cidades históricas do Estado. 

Ótimas fotos!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mudou pouco, e isso é bom. Vassouras é um charme!


----------



## itabirinha-MG (Dec 20, 2006)

Linda Vassouras !!!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Linda cidade, uma das mais bonitas do estado do RJ, na minha opinião.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!!!!


----------

